# 2010 Outback 301Bq



## pocman (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, we are almost at the end of our trip. Waiting at the ferry terminal to take the ferry to NL from NS. We went to Holman's Rv in Ohio and bought our new 2010 301BQ, 5500km return trip. With our costs for the trip, we saved about $12000. We have a 2010 F-150 supercrew with the max tow package, I know I'm at my max with this truck, but that will be the longest trip that we will make with it, we usually camp within 150kms from home. Travelled on the interstate from Ohio to Maine, without any problems. I don't have the fuel numbers done yet, but we burned $320 going down and $640 coming back. The truck is showing 20L/100kms on the computer right now, maintained 60mph most of the trip. I have the Equalizer 4-point WDH and it worked great, especially on the interstate. We had wind most of the way as well and the trailer did not move.

Can't wait to go camping, but the parks home will not be open until May 19th.

Tried to put a pic up, but it did not work...

Cheers


----------

